# Probably dumb question about Dexos 2 oil.



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

So checked the oil on our car and is just down a couple hatches from the top. I wanted to get a quart of oil to have on hand so when I need it can just top it off. Well went all over today and all I can find is full synthetic 5w30 dexos 2 oils.. So I went to our dealer and they didn't have any of the GM semi-syn and all they had was the same as everywhere else. The Mobil Super 3000 XE 5w30 Dexos 2 full synthetic. So my dumb question relating to that is will it do anything crazy if I just use it to top it off between now and the oil change whenever it gets halfway down the cross hatch area? I have always been a full synthetic or conventional oil kind of guy, and this car is the first time I have ever heard of semi-syn or sythetic blend. Just want to make sure it won't separate out or do anything crazy.. Hopefully when they do the oil change since this is all they had at the dealer this is what they will use and then I won't have this issue again.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Nope, mix oils as you will it will have no effect.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Yep........just mixing full synthetic with conventional will give you semi-syn or sythetic blend so don't worry about it.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Chances are that Mobil 1 3000 is what you have in your car currently. I know that is what they put in my car at the dealer for its first two oil changes because they gave me back an empty bottle when they were done. You can mix Mobil 1 products with other oils. You can go on Mobil 1.com to confirm that.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cool thanks guys. Was going to say I Google'd and searched it to death and didn't come up with anything on the world wide web. Is good to know.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

frankly your car shouldn't be using a noticeable amount of oil between changes. I can't say I've had to top off a vehicle in my life that wasn't old and tired...


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah is just down maybe 1/8" from the top. I don't anticipate it using a lot of oil, but wanted to have some on hand just in case. Especially since I am having trouble finding Dexos 2 in normal stores. At least for my truck I can go in to any retail outlet and buy oil so never worry about having it on hand for that. Is the one good thing about the Volt. Never checked the oil on that thing in 3 years, but then again the engine barely ever ran so no need to check it. This being my first turbo charged car in 10 years, and my first ever diesel I have been checking things more frequently than necessary I guess.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Roadburner440 said:


> Yeah is just down maybe 1/8" from the top. I don't anticipate it using a lot of oil, but wanted to have some on hand just in case. Especially since I am having trouble finding Dexos 2 in normal stores. At least for my truck I can go in to any retail outlet and buy oil so never worry about having it on hand for that. Is the one good thing about the Volt. Never checked the oil on that thing in 3 years, but then again the engine barely ever ran so no need to check it. This being my first turbo charged car in 10 years, and my first ever diesel I have been checking things more frequently than necessary I guess.


I agree having some on hand in case but if you're going to do that you ought to have enough for a full change in case...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

With 87K miles on it, mine uses less than 1/4 quart in 10K miles.


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

That is a pretty low consumption rate. To be honest at this point can't remember where mine was at when I bought it. Just getting back from being overseas for 4 months just wanted to make sure it wasn't low. Cause I know my wife doesn't check even though I tell her to, and it was down the top 2 hash rows. I will check it again before I take it in for the first oil change next month to see where it is sitting.


----------



## Johnny H (Apr 30, 2014)

Remember before topping up oil that diesels have been known to "runaway" when overfilled with oil. This is the phenomena of the diesel burning its own oil as combustion, and cannot be shut down unless air intake is blocked. Not aware of happening on the CTD cruze but better safe than sorry. check out video link. Ford Focus Turbo Diesel Engine Runaway - Epic Diesel Engine Failure - YouTube


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

My experience with gasoline engines has been to keep an eye on the stick and make sure the oil is always topped. They get thirsty for oil around 150K. Yeah, you end up putting a bit in every few weekends. But it's just a little time spent that allows you to get maximum life from them.

I won't worry too much about the oil level in my CTD until it gets over 100K on it. But like the OP, I'll begin carrying that extra quart in the trunk to top it off.


----------



## No Mo' Spirit (Oct 28, 2014)

Roadburner440 said:


> That is a pretty low consumption rate. To be honest at this point can't remember where mine was at when I bought it. Just getting back from being overseas for 4 months just wanted to make sure it wasn't low. Cause I know my wife doesn't check even though I tell her to, and it was down the top 2 hash rows. I will check it again before I take it in for the first oil change next month to see where it is sitting.


Any change to the odometer in four months, maybe someone wanting to try a diesel? :go:


----------



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

My wife took it on a road trip to South Carolina and drove it once every couple weeks was about it. In the week I've been back now put almost 300 miles on it now and need to fill the tank today. So far no change in oil level so will just keep a quart in the trunk just in case since we will be traveling for the holidays.. As far as the runaways go I am aware of that, and some of those videos on youtube make for good watching. I seen on here some guy had 10 quarts put in his diesel by the dealership during an oil change. Never did see the resolution on that one, but I will definitely be checking when it goes in next month for it before I drive off.


----------

